# looking for a ride during the frist week of july



## BigD (Jun 3, 2009)

I have the first week of July off. I would like to find someone who has 2 spots open for me and my son. I can help with gas and bait.

Thanks, Sean D.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

what days are you free to go ????? What would like to catch ? Do you need help with tackle ??? How old is the son???? 

ed


----------



## BigD (Jun 3, 2009)

My son is 15. I would like to catch some snapper and grouper. I have a penn 113, 9500ss and a 7500ss as well as some basic tackle. I am free on the 1,2,5,6 and 7 of july.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

pm sent did you get it ???


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Very Nice Ed :thumbsup:


----------



## BigD (Jun 3, 2009)

got it pmed you back. thanks for responding.


----------



## BigD (Jun 3, 2009)

I just wanted to say thanks to Submariner (ED) and Wayne for taking my son and I fishing this morning. We had a great time and caught some nice size snapper. My son caught his biggest fish ever today and has not stopped bragging about it. Thanks again ED for a great day of fishing.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Glad you enjoyed it I enjoyed watching your son pulling them in


----------



## Spoolin Up (May 3, 2011)

Awesome!!


----------

